# Feline Asthma



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Im quite sure that Iris the cat has asthma. Her coughing/wheezing attacks have been getting more and more frequent lately, and I have no idea what to do.
Does anyone else deal with this? It seems like the only treatments are daily steroids.. 
Should I go for the steroids? I dont think there is a 'natural' remedy for asthma, if you know otherwise please let me know


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would try a Lysine supplement for this....I've seen it work wonders for cats with URI problems


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I would try a Lysine supplement for this....I've seen it work wonders for cats with URI problems


Is Lysine safe for daily use for the rest of her life?
I see that theres Lysine for humans and for cats, they arent any different right?
Thank you so much! Her attacks are really making me nervous. She just coughed up a bunch of phlegm.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep! Perfectly fine to supplement everyday. Many cats we see here are supplemented every day.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Im starting the Lysine supplement today! I read on some sites that the dosage should be 250mg, and some sites state 500mg. Iris is about 10lbs, possibly a little bit less, what should her dosage be?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think it matters all that much but start out on the lower end of the dose and go from there. Add more in slowly if you don't see improvement or back down slowly if you do. This is the brand that I've always used and recommended: 

Enisyl-F Treats (L-Lysine Nutritional Supplement for Cats) 180 GM


----------

